# Smoke Some Lamb for Christmas



## smokinggator (Dec 26, 2006)

Smoked a 6# lamb and a 5.5# lamb for Christmas. Got the Deboned already tied type. 

Put a Ton of Garlic and Olive oil all over and then put Fresh rosemary into slots I cut into the meat. Cooked Fat side up. No Wrap. Used Mesq. wood chunks. Put on at 9:10am or so, took off at 3:30 that afternoon. Temp was 155 for one and 157 for other. Acording to the "lamb" cooking charts thats about medium. I had my smoker running a little high at about an average of 240 or so for most of the smoke. I did open the smoker up once ( a rule I never break) to show off the cooking process to some family. 

Was a HUGE HIT. Came out juicy and very flavorful. I would highly recommend it.


----------



## bwsmith_2000 (Dec 26, 2006)

Smokinggator,
     Thanks for the post. For some reason, I have not smoked lamb and I really don't know why. Your post just brought it back to my mind and I think I'll give it a try.


----------



## iceman3876 (Dec 28, 2006)

Thanks Gator

Still trying to find my way around this site and voila...You helped. I was interested in smoking a leg of lamb and wasnt quite sure how to go about it. I have failed miserably in the past when smoking stuff. My largest problem was getting too much smoke flavor to the point of ruining any chance of tasting the meat. It was almost like it was so smoke that it became bitter and unbearable. I think I put too many chips in my electric smoker and just plain fouled up. 

If you have any help regarding the right balance of smoke and spice and meat flavor, I would greatly appreciate it and thank you ahead of time.


----------



## up in smoke (Dec 28, 2006)

Iceman, When I was using an ECB electric, I would use about 3 chunks of wood (each about the size of a pack of smokes) thats it, plenty of smoke! You want a thin blue smoke (just a wispy kinda thing) no strato-cumulus clouds billowing out of your smoker. You are probably getting creosote all over your meat, also condensation dripping from the top of your smoker too doesnâ€[emoji]8482[/emoji]t help! Start easy on your spices, start with salt & pepperâ€¦then maybe some garlic, etc. Smoke every chance ya get. Do a fatty or two, some kielbasa or a yard bird on a can. Try some commercial rubs, see what you like and donâ€[emoji]8482[/emoji]t like. Keep it cheap while you are practicing. That way you wonâ€[emoji]8482[/emoji]t get so ticked if ya ruin something! :roll:


----------



## iceman3876 (Dec 28, 2006)

Thank you for the information. The exact number is what I was looking for as to the amount of wood and the amount smoke. I laugh now, cuz my last try at smoking looked like smoke from a California wild fire. My house disappeared from the neighborhood for about 4 hours. As for me, only the whites of my eyes where distinguishable. Only now, have I gotten up the courage to pull the smoker out for another try while the neighbors pull up the lawn chairs and tell their kids...sit still this is gonna be a blast.


----------



## up in smoke (Dec 28, 2006)

Yeah, well this time they will be whistling a different tune when those awesome smells start wafting over into their yards and youâ€[emoji]8482[/emoji]re the one in the lawn chair with a longneck by your side just savoring your labors


----------



## msmith (Dec 28, 2006)

Smokinggator Ive never smoked any lamb but that sounds damn good. What does lamb taste like ?


----------



## smokinggator (Dec 28, 2006)

Msmith, Lamb, does not taste like chicken....  :)  Growing up my Grandparents would make lamb for Christmas, so to me it is natural to have it. So to me Lamb tastes like Lamb. It has its own flavor that falls somewhere between beef and pork. The texture is that of a tender piece of beef. It tastes like lamb, so it is hard for me to discribe. 

As far as the amount of Wood I used, I only cooked it for 6 hours (in the smoking world, I realize that is short) when the lamb hit 155%. I put a couple of wood chunks on at the begining, and about maybe four pieces more before it hit 140%. I did not want a heavy smoke flavor since I was serving my family (we had 14 people over) for Christmas.  I ended up getting about an inch (maybe less) smoke ring on it which was just about right. 

Ice, As far as the electric smoker, I used my brother-in-law's (he had never used it) electic smoker one time a few years ago. I made ribs, which I have found the easiest to make. For this "smoke" and for your first Time, I just put on some salt and  pepper.  Just use the 3-2-1 method found on this site to smoke it. For smoke, I used wood chips soaked in water and then put in a tin foil pouch. Yes, my in-laws thought the ribs were great, and maybe their daughter did alright.    
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Hopes this helps-Good Luck!!! -SG

Pic is of the Lamb Chirstmas day after the smoke.


----------



## up in smoke (Dec 28, 2006)

That looks absolutely wonderful! I love lambâ€¦and my family detests it (Bambi syndrome) So all I ever fix is lamb chops for myselfâ€¦my budget canâ€[emoji]8482[/emoji]t justify a whole leg for 1 person!  :( Cest la vie! :roll:


----------



## msmith (Dec 31, 2006)

Smokinggator that looks so good im going to have to try it myself. Right now money is very tight around here. As soon as I can afford to buy some Ill be posting some pics, cant wait to try it.


----------

